# You know your dog is trained good enough when?



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've done a little sharptail and hun hunting and have probably had to call my dog by name twice and haven't used the whistle once in 4 good long outings. I can remember when he was a pup almost 5 years ago and times were ALOT different than they are now, plus his nose has turned into an absolute radar. Its more fun watching them grow up and turn into veterans than it is hunting.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

That's for sure. It's one of the coolest thing ever. I have to start from scratch this spring but I'm completely looking forward to it.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

My older dog is one of those that you never have to talk to when your out in the field because he is a vet of many campaigns and when we go hunting people comment about how I never have to talk to my dog because he just does the right thing. It wasn't always that way and I have given him a few pep talks over the years and then they chuckle when I tell them that the reason I don't ever talk to my dog is that he can't hear anyway because he is deaf. It sure takes the stress out of hunting when you can't yell at the dog!!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

One of my biggest pet peaves is a guy hacking at his dog every other minute. It makes for a long hunt and you know birds (especially roosters) here this and head for the other county. I've just notice last year and early this year that my hunting is so much more relaxing. In my dogs early years it felt like work rather that leisure for awhile. It is just a nice change.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

A good gun dog doesn't hit there prime till there around 5 years old. Then they just know what to do and how to get it done.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

You know you have a good dog when you work her to a stock pond. When she is 10 feet from the water on a hot day she gets a scent and says to heck with the water. She wants the bird. I have heard people say you have a good one when they would rather hunt thean drink. I have a good one.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

You know your dog is trained good enough when................

I have never reached this point, what is wrong with me!

Hydro.


----------

